# "Celebrity" troonout predictions



## aquariumwater (Dec 2, 2022)

At one point one of you lovely kiwis wondered if the guy from the Technology Connections youtube channel is growing his hair to hop on the tranny train, and I've been checking out his videos ever since to see if that prediction comes true. 

In his most recent post we see him with his hair down, and the frizzy, tangled mess tells me he has the hygiene part of being a troon on lock.




Now I'm wondering if anyone else has trooning predictions for the new year and beyond!

Which public figures display the signs and symptom of imminent trooning? 

I'll start with an easy guess: Amber Heard. She can blame every crime and misdemeanor she's ever committed on dysphoria, get sympathy from the alphabets, piss off MRA's even more, and wipe the slate clean with a new name and a haircut.


----------



## Souji Tendou (Dec 2, 2022)

All of them, even if i'm wrong on most of them I'll be able to go "TOLD YOU SO" when one inevitably does.


----------



## FarmVille (Dec 2, 2022)

All of Elon Musk’s children.


----------



## s0mbra (Dec 2, 2022)

I got $50 on Arin Hanson/egoraptor trooning out. I'm honestly surprised he hasn't yet. If Suzie ever leaves him I bet on it happening.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 2, 2022)

Kanye. Probably not, but it'd be funny.


----------



## A Traveler (Dec 2, 2022)

In this timeline if Tom Hanks troons out I'd laugh my ass off.


----------



## Owner of a Lonely Hole (Dec 2, 2022)

Tom Brady is giving me big “Caitlyn Jenner” vibes lately.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 2, 2022)

Chris Hemsworth
Not by choice, disney just wants more "representation" for the mcu and Nintendo didn't allowed them to choose Chris Pratt as victim for the role.


----------



## batteredpancakes (Dec 2, 2022)

As far as the woman go I'm thinking of Demi Lovato and Cara Delevingne. Both are celebrities that i.d. as non-binary, have mental health issues and are aging out of Hollywood attention.


----------



## F13 Key (Dec 2, 2022)

Wil Wheaton. He already contains more estrogen in his body than any two women combined.


----------



## Mojo Thief (Dec 2, 2022)

When Ezra Miller finally goes on trial for all of the degenerate shit he's been doing I'm almost certain he's going to pull a Jenner and go from non-binary to "stunning and brave" woman.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Dec 2, 2022)

Keith Olbermann would be funny as fuck. He already has the histrionics down pat.


----------



## Tard Whisperer (Dec 2, 2022)

(Not a celebrity but) some people think Nick Fuentes will become HSTS, I think he’ll be gay AGP


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Dec 2, 2022)

MovieBob. I've been hoping for this one for years, but after Phil Sandifer, Jim Sterling etc. there does seem to be a trend with fat opinionated losers putting on the wig and the dress.


----------



## booklover (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jared Leto yet.


----------



## fenny (Dec 2, 2022)

I was going to say Liev Schreiber's son that he's obviously molesting, but I looked it up and it already happened.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Dec 2, 2022)

Scott Adams.


----------



## White Trash Motorsport (Dec 3, 2022)

Charlie Sheen
I can almost hear it already ‘Everything I did was because I was denying my true identity’


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Dec 3, 2022)

Mojo Thief said:


> When Ezra Miller finally goes on trial for all of the degenerate shit he's been doing I'm almost certain he's going to pull a Jenner and go from non-binary to "stunning and brave" woman.


I think he's too in love with his dick to remove it.  I don't think he'd do anything permanent.


fenny said:


> I was going to say Liev Schreiber's son that he's obviously molesting, but I looked it up and it already happened.


what.  Ooh.  I looked it up.  Had no idea.


Sarah Connor said:


> Scott Adams.


This would be the arc he deserves.  i could it, and then him pulling a malevolent Mrs Doubtfire to infiltrate the newlywed/new baby home of that woman half his age he married and got dumped by.


----------



## OttoWest (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m pretty sure Michael Moore is half way there.



I fully expect Chelsea Clinton to declare one of her children trans any day now.


----------



## The Skeksis Emperor (Dec 3, 2022)

OttoWest said:


> I’m pretty sure Michael Moore is half way there.
> 
> View attachment 3991878


How did I never notice that he's a Jim Sterling lookalike?!


----------



## Sneeds (Dec 3, 2022)

Im going to be surprised if PanPizza (RebelTaxi) doesn’t Troon out soon


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 3, 2022)

I could see Shia Labeouf going that way.


----------



## Naes (Dec 3, 2022)

The 2 youngest weirdos of Will Smith.  Seriously,  they already look like they are halfway there


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Dec 3, 2022)

Naes said:


> The 2 youngest weirdos of Will Smith.  Seriously,  they already look like they are halfway there


Could’ve sworn Jaden already claimed to be genderfluid already. 

I’m gonna say Shawn Mendes, James Charles, and Harry Styles. Shawn Mendes in particular always gave me closeted fag vibes and I can see him trooning out versus just accepting that he likes cock. Genderqueer dudes meanwhile can never seem to accept it’s okay to be a man in a dress or makeup if you dress well _and _own it. 

I know I’ve got some female celebs that have not been mentioned yet, but they’re escaping me at the moment. Im always worried about lesbian celebrities in general trooning out. It’s _always_ the lesbians.


----------



## Alpaca Autopsy Expert (Dec 3, 2022)

Chris Pine’s been looking a little different lately…


----------



## Telo Miriam (Dec 3, 2022)

I feel like Amber Heard will reinvent herself as a they/them soon to shut down some of the criticism + make her supporters even more rabid


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Dec 3, 2022)

That one guy from that movie no one likes.


----------



## 37yearolddickrightnow (Dec 3, 2022)

Wouldn't surprise me if that FTX kike trooned out in the next year or two.


----------



## Naes (Dec 3, 2022)

toilet_rainbow said:


> Could’ve sworn Jaden already claimed to be genderfluid already.
> 
> I’m gonna say Shawn Mendes, James Charles, and Harry Styles. Shawn Mendes in particular always gave me closeted fag vibes and I can see him trooning out versus just accepting that he likes cock. Genderqueer dudes meanwhile can never seem to accept it’s okay to be a man in a dress or makeup if you dress well _and _own it.
> 
> I know I’ve got some female celebs that have not been mentioned yet, but they’re escaping me at the moment. Im always worried about lesbian celebrities in general trooning out. It’s _always_ the lesbians.


You're 100% correct on Jayden,  I had forgotten about that, and yes! Harry Styles.  I see that..  Also, off the top of my head, both of the Cyrus sisters.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Dec 3, 2022)

Alpaca Autopsy Expert said:


> Chris Pine’s been looking a little different lately…


Dominic Keating as well. Ever since lockdown he's been growing out the greasy troon locks .... either trooning or forming a polycule with Connor Trinneer and his wife.


----------



## GhostTaylor (Dec 3, 2022)

Anybody who gets cancelled in the breadtube community


----------



## mulliganfarmer (Dec 3, 2022)

Supposedly (according to a blind item I read) Kristen Stewart was halfway towards coming out as trans but changed her mind after seeing what it did to Ellen Page (and Ellen Page's career.) 

On a similar blind item Eddie Redmayne was supposed to be thinking about transitioning (likely got brain worms from starring in The Danish Girl) but is too keen on keeping his career in check to do it yet. 

Last blind item was a member of Def Leppard, don't know which one.


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Dec 3, 2022)

toilet_rainbow said:


> Could’ve sworn Jaden already claimed to be genderfluid already.
> 
> I’m gonna say Shawn Mendes, James Charles, and Harry Styles. Shawn Mendes in particular always gave me closeted fag vibes and I can see him trooning out versus just accepting that he likes cock. Genderqueer dudes meanwhile can never seem to accept it’s okay to be a man in a dress or makeup if you dress well _and _own it.
> 
> I know I’ve got some female celebs that have not been mentioned yet, but they’re escaping me at the moment. Im always worried about lesbian celebrities in general trooning out. It’s _always_ the lesbians.


Meh. Harry Styles is a no.  He's playing and doing Jagger/Bowie, but like them, he's _primarily_ a regular boy and primarily locked in on his male prowess. Mild gender-bending is/was just about being sexual and free and provocative, dipping into expanded sexuality, titillating the fans, and scandalizing the parents or grandparents at most, not  flipping the switch entirely.  

I recently saw the Stones in concert. Mick is exactly my parents' age.  No matter who he has fucked, that man is very much a man and very at ease being a man.  

Once upon a time, wearing makeup and heels and being provocatively outré was about sex and self-expression, not redefining everything for everyone else.

Mendes is likely gay or bi, but I don't see him turning in his male card, either.


----------



## Born in Summer (Dec 4, 2022)

Sneeds said:


> Im going to be surprised if PanPizza (RebelTaxi) doesn’t Troon out soon
> 
> View attachment 3992016
> 
> View attachment 3991950


Sad to see if true, considering him and E;R are the least autistic cartoon reviewers out there.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 4, 2022)

At this point I assume any nerdier, alt, or GNC woman 35 and under is going to at least go genderspecial for a bit.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Dec 4, 2022)

One of Trump's relatives.

I can see Nick Fuentes doing so too.

Emma Watson is likely to do so, even more so.


----------



## batteredpancakes (Dec 4, 2022)

This might be a stretch but I'm thinking Daniel Radcliffe. Aside from the condemning of JK Rowling, he has OCD, dyspraxia (autism indicators) and a slight AGP smirk.
At the very least he probably likes the porn genre.


----------



## Sapphixys Shitty Panties (Dec 4, 2022)

Still waiting for Vinnie Vincent to officially confirm the transitioning.


----------



## Bucket of pigeon milk (Dec 4, 2022)

Surprised no one's mentioned Gerard Way yet. Dude's been a ticking troon bomb for years.

Not a prediction but old photos of Twiggy Ramirez always gave off that troon-in-the-making vibe for me at least. I bet if that band was at its peak today and he was still young he'd absolutely go full blown MtF.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 4, 2022)

batteredpancakes said:


> As far as the woman go I'm thinking of Demi Lovato and Cara Delevingne. Both are celebrities that i.d. as non-binary, have mental health issues and are aging out of Hollywood attention.


Not sure I agree with Cara Delevigne but definitely Demi Lovato. Ever since she had that stroke from overdoing it with the drugs she’s been visibly Not Right. I’m pretty sure she thinks she can talk to aliens or ghosts or something like that too.


----------



## thissquirrelonatire (Dec 4, 2022)

Demi was a they for a while. I agree with Daniel Radcliffe, but hope not. I'd like to place a long shot on Prince Harry. If the trend lasts another 10 years, and Meghan leaves him. Or better, they stay together and become lesbians.


----------



## batteredpancakes (Dec 4, 2022)

Bucket of pigeon milk said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned Gerard Way yet. Dude's been a ticking troon bomb for years.


As a long time fan of him I actually think he's the opposite. He said in 2015 he goes by he/they but this shouldn't be surprising as this whole ideology was in its infancy 7 years ago.

I don't think he's a full terf or anything but I do think he's noticed some of the issues arising in the last few years. He'd never say anything though; he's far too nice. I find many people who are critical of this shit are GNC and were initially favorable towards it when everything got started. I'd say he's one of them.

A lot of rock bands have a lot of gender-specials fans they interact with. The easiest way to get peaked is by interacting with those people. I actually think there is quite a few peaked people in rock, that's why you don't see too many of them transitioning despite all the non-conforming.



Friend of Dorothy Parker said:


> Meh. Harry Styles is a no. He's playing and doing Jagger/Bowie, but like them, he's _primarily_ a regular boy and primarily locked in on his male prowess. Mild gender-bending is/was just about being sexual and free and provocative, dipping into expanded sexuality, titillating the fans, and scandalizing the parents or grandparents at most, not flipping the switch entirely.


Agreed. He's a straight guy that's been queerbaiting for years cause it's get him money and fame. He's knows how to play the game.

I do wonder if Lee Pace might transition. He's obviously had trouble coming to terms with his sexuality throughout his life and was outed by a journalist. He starred in a movie about a transwoman and has made some interesting comments about it. He's also been growing his hair long.

Terrible idea as he's 6 foot 5. That might be the reason he won't though.

Oh and I don't think anyone's mentioned Sam Smith yet?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 4, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> One of Trump's relatives.


Why not Hunter Biden while we're at it?


----------



## OttoWest (Dec 4, 2022)

batteredpancakes said:


> I do wonder if Lee Pace might transition. He's obviously had trouble coming to terms with his sexuality throughout his life and was outed by a journalist. He starred in a movie about a transwoman and has made some interesting comments about it. He's also been growing his hair long.
> 
> Terrible idea as he's 6 foot 5. That might be the reason he won't though.
> 
> Oh and I don't think anyone's mentioned Sam Smith yet?


Sam Smith has to be the odds on favorite. He’s already declared that he can’t wait to be a mother.

Lee Pace was Bryan Fuller’s choice to play Buffalo Bill had he gotten the rights to SOTL for use on Hannibal.

Speaking of Pace, there is a nobody gay actor named Tommy Dorfman who trooned out a couple of years ago in an attempt to revive his career. When he came out he was spending a lot of time with Lucas Hedges, who like Pace, seems to have had a great deal of angst over his sexuality. I wouldn’t be surprised if Hedges came out as enby or some flavor of troon.

That’s Hedges on the left, Dorfman the right:


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Dec 4, 2022)

s0mbra said:


> I got $50 on Arin Hanson/egoraptor trooning out. I'm honestly surprised he hasn't yet. If Suzie ever leaves him I bet on it happening.


how do you expect him to swordfight with the boys (not gay btw) if he chops his dick off? checkmate


----------



## Troontown Online (Dec 5, 2022)

Oh God. Even the posibility of Technolgy Connections trooning out is horrifying. I'll throw my two cents in there and nominate Tyler McVicker (power word Valve News Network). He already surrounds himself with troons and dressed in a maid costume for one of his streams this last year. It's only bound to happen. Perhaps once his channel fully crashes and burns.


----------



## Smunchy (Dec 5, 2022)

Kevin Smith is already the epitome of soy. I wouldn't be surprised if he finally trooned out so he can cosplay as Harley Quinn.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 5, 2022)

James Cameron


----------



## Dr. Butt (Dec 5, 2022)

Bucket of pigeon milk said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned Gerard Way yet. Dude's been a ticking troon bomb for years.


Absolutely. The only thing holding him back is his [current] desire to hang on to his wife. He knows she'll leave if he troons (I've heard she's quite image-conscious/egotistical) but as soon as porn outranks her in his mind, he'll do it and they'll divorce. Or they'll divorce because of it but he'll wait til after to make the announcement.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Dec 5, 2022)

Gerard Way seems like he's turning to rather the David Bowie kind, not like he looks like he would troon out.


----------



## Cake Boobs (Dec 5, 2022)

I can't believe Travis McElroy hasn't become a they/them yet.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 5, 2022)

I have this strong feeling that this youtube commentator name Bowblax might troon out in like a year or so. 
He's also autistic, so the trend of autistic people going trans is like a recurring pattern. 
_*Before*_

*After*


----------



## ChristmasLeftover (Dec 5, 2022)

Flamboyant male singers from the 90s/00s are not going to troon now, it's just too late and no one would care. But women like Lily Allen who tried and fail to sprinkle some #woke on their brand might still come out as a they/them, as seen with Demi Lovato.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Dec 5, 2022)

I don't know if I'm just not smart enough to see it, don't pay enough attention to famous people or because this phenomenon hasn't been around for long enough but who troons our and who doesn't seems to be very random. I get there might be some people who are more likely to do it but there are a million people who would fit the categorys and don't troon out. There may be something we're not seeing.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Dec 5, 2022)

ChristmasLeftover said:


> Flamboyant male singers from the 90s/00s are not going to troon now, it's just too late and no one would care. But women like Lily Allen who tried and fail to sprinkle some #woke on their brand might still come out as a they/them, as seen with Demi Lovato.



Speaking of which, what are the chances that Billy Joe Armstrong would troon out?

I don't think he'd physically troon out, but he'd probably identify as nonbinary or some stupid shit.


----------



## Jacky Jennings (Dec 5, 2022)

I'd say Nick Fuentes is a possibility for sure and I'm looking forward to his troon arc. I also think we could see somebody like Harvey Weinstein possibly troon out.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 5, 2022)

Absolute microcelebrity tier, but youtuber SaltyDKDan. He's always been kind of a simp for trans rights but he's still got kind of an unhinged sense of humor I enjoy. Recently in one of his streams he was like 'I'm cis but I keep getting recommended transition timeline tik toks for some reason' and a concerning amount of VOD comments were just 'THATS HOW IT STARTS'. I also noticed on his Twitter he recently changed his pronouns to he/him/they/them. He'll probably go all out within the next year or so. I really hope not, because I can tell his content is going to become unbearable if he does.


----------



## BlueSpark (Dec 6, 2022)

Cake Boobs said:


> I can't believe Travis McElroy hasn't become a they/them yet.


He looks more like the generic male feminist sex predator type.


----------



## Cake Boobs (Dec 6, 2022)

BlueSpark said:


> He looks more like the generic male feminist sex predator type.


True, but it's a short distance between "I'm an ally!" to "You're MY ally!"


----------



## batteredpancakes (Dec 6, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Speaking of which, what are the chances that Billy Joe Armstrong would troon out?
> 
> I don't think he'd physically troon out, but he'd probably identify as nonbinary or some stupid shit.


He can barely operate a smartphone. He's too old for this shit.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Dec 6, 2022)

Cake Boobs said:


> I can't believe Travis McElroy hasn't become a they/them yet.



I forgot to add this to the end of my Salty post, but Travis McElroy has admitted to being diagnosed with and treated for Narcissistic Personality Disorder. He seems pretty self aware about it, which is good, but I'm certain if he ever goes off treatment gender transition would be imminent. God bless that family's souls if that were to happen.


----------



## Cake Boobs (Dec 6, 2022)

PoisonedBun said:


> I forgot to add this to the end of my Salty post, but Travis McElroy has admitted to being diagnosed with and treated for Narcissistic Personality Disorder. He seems pretty self aware about it, which is good, but I'm certain if he ever goes off treatment gender transition would be imminent. God bless that family's souls if that were to happen.



He already got himself in a bit of trouble for "I'm not gay but if I was.." I really think it's only a matter of time before he dives into the gender fandom.


----------



## Roak (Dec 6, 2022)

Billie Eilish


DailyMail


----------



## Elysian (Dec 6, 2022)

Roak said:


> Billie Eilish
> View attachment 4015350View attachment 4015437
> DailyMail


Tbh she‘s not that old and a lot of teenagers go through that phase of being really uncomfortable with femininity because of people sexualising them, and come out of the other end of that without trooning out. Especially someone like Billie who became famous at like 14, she wore baggy clothes for years to avoid creeps leering over her. I remember when the paparazzi managed to snap a candid photo of her in a tank top and half the internet was coomposting about it which was really gross. 

From the last sentence of that quote it sounds like she’s working her way through it just fine -  in the article she does say she “finds power in femininity“ as well, and she seems more comfortable in form fitting clothing now that she isn’t literally a child anymore. To me it sounds like the musings of someone discovering that it’s okay to be female and have more masculine personality traits/interests/fashion sense, but given how zoomers think about gender these days I could maybe see her coming out as non binary because she likes displaying traits from both sides of the gender binary. It would give her woke points without any pressure to actually change her appearance in any way or medically mutilate herself like Ellen Page.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Dec 6, 2022)

batteredpancakes said:


> He can barely operate a smartphone. He's too old for this shit.



Plenty of old farts troon out late in life to regain relevance.

Woke ideology itself is an old-fart ideology exhumed from the 60s and 70s, more specifically the SDS and the Weather Underground.

The fact that he's an old fart would probably INCREASE his chances of trooning out, especially if no one gives a shit about Green Day anymore.


----------



## D_Tractor (Dec 6, 2022)

Alia Shawkat (Maebe from Arrested Development)


----------



## Mojo Thief (Dec 6, 2022)

D_Tractor said:


> Alia Shawkat (Maebe from Arrested Development)


Just curious, did she talk about NBing or trooning out or any other of that stupid shit?


----------



## The Decimator (Dec 7, 2022)

RuPaul has spent most of his adult life dressing as a chick, why not go all the way and troon out?


----------



## D_Tractor (Dec 7, 2022)

Mojo Thief said:


> Just curious, did she talk about NBing or trooning out or any other of that stupid shit?


No but she is bi and she looks more like a man every year.


----------



## Inebriated Raccoon (Dec 7, 2022)

Possibly Kristen Stewart, she seems like the type.


----------



## lady stoneheart (Dec 7, 2022)

i just really hope Emma D’Arcy from House of the Dragon doesn’t go full Ellen Page on us. she’s already got everyone using they/them (making podcasts and reviews incomprehensible) and if she goes full zippertits in the next 5 years or so it’ll fuck my show up


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 7, 2022)

Dave Bautista
Chris Evans
Miley Cyrus


----------



## batteredpancakes (Dec 7, 2022)

I was gonna say _Christine and the Queens_ but it looks like she's already trooned out. 
Her Sexuality/gender bit on Wikipedia is interesting:

Letissier is pansexual. In an October 2019 interview with the magazine Attitude, he explained that he is genderqueer. Having tweeted in June 2021 that he uses all pronouns, he later told The New York Times in March 2022: "My journey with gender has always been tumultuous. It's raging right now, as I'm just exploring what is beyond this. A way to express it could be switching between they and she."​In August of the same year, he stated in a TikTok video in French that his gender journey was "a long process" and explained that he had gendered himself in the masculine for about a year, which he had shared with family and close friends. He subsequently updated his pronouns to he/him across social media platforms. He has stated that he is "in resistance to the approach of trans identity that there has to be hormones and operations", which he considers as a form of binarism.​​Quite sad. I always liked her singing and aesthetic. I predict she will eventually go on hormones though.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 7, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Dave Bautista
> Chris Evans
> Miley Cyrus


I could definitely see Miley Cyrus trooning out. Her girl power anthem Mother’s Daughter was a banger but the music video is the epitome of cringe and contains cameos from several troons. (And one of them was black and in an electric wheelchair, because the video must achieve maximum diversity points to make Miley look woke).


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 7, 2022)

Elysian said:


> I could definitely see Miley Cyrus trooning out. Her girl power anthem Mother’s Daughter was a banger but the music video is the epitome of cringe and contains cameos from several troons. (And one of them was black and in an electric wheelchair, because the video must achieve maximum diversity points to make Miley look woke).


I was going to suggest Miley Cyrus.  While looking for an appropriate picture I found this (which I thought was a freaky troonish-looking Miley with her father).  Apparently that's Billy Ray's new fiancé "Firerose".  

I still think Miley could troon out. 



Spoiler: Article












						Miley Cyrus’ Dad Billy Ray, 61, Proposes To Firerose, 34, As Relationship With His Pop Star Daughter Crumbles
					

Sources say the pop star has been keeping her dad at a distance given their problems.




					radaronline.com


----------



## EpicGamerMoment (Dec 7, 2022)

booklover said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Jared Leto yet.


I feel like he's more likely to go "Genderfluid" or non-binary than full troon. Pseudo spiritual douchebags tend to go that route.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 8, 2022)

Tom Cruise. He already looks like a lesbo.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Dec 9, 2022)

Millie Bobbie Brown


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 9, 2022)

Elysian said:


> Especially someone like Billie who became famous at like 14, she wore baggy clothes for years to avoid creeps leering over her. I remember when the paparazzi managed to snap a candid photo of her in a tank top and half the internet was coomposting about it which was really gross.


That photo?


----------



## Elysian (Dec 9, 2022)

RussianBlonde said:


> That photo?
> 
> View attachment 4034712


I think so? I know she made that video about it afterwards.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Dec 9, 2022)

OttoWest said:


> I’m pretty sure Michael Moore is half way there.
> 
> View attachment 3991878
> 
> I fully expect Chelsea Clinton to declare one of her children trans any day now.


If I was Chelsea Clinton’s child I’d fucking kill myself, on God.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 9, 2022)

Elysian said:


> I think so? I know she made that video about it afterwards.



In that photo she looks like a bloated corpse that spent a week or two at the bottom of the Hudson river. I think this is why she was staying covered up and why people were bragging when she finally got photographed without her XXXL hoodie on.  Doubt it had anything to do with people being sexually creepy. 



Elysian said:


> I could definitely see Miley Cyrus trooning out. Her girl power anthem Mother’s Daughter was a banger but the music video is the epitome of cringe and contains cameos from several troons. (And one of them was black and in an electric wheelchair, because the video must achieve maximum diversity points to make Miley look woke).


 Nah, I sense Miley is pretty happy with her womanhood and expressing her sexuality. I'm not a big fan of her music but I've seen her on Joe Rogan and was actually pretty impressed with how intelligent and tough she is, she seems to have her shit together despite of what people think. 

As for the video it's artistically "controversial" on purpose, something that Madonna exploited very well back in the day.


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Dec 9, 2022)

RussianBlonde said:


> In that photo she looks like a bloated corpse that spent a week or two at the bottom of the Hudson river. I think this is why she was staying covered up and why people were bragging when she finally got photographed without her XXXL hoodie on.  Doubt it had anything to do with people being sexually creepy.
> 
> 
> Nah, I sense Miley is pretty happy with her womanhood and expressing her sexuality. I'm not a big fan of her music but I've seen her on Joe Rogan and was actually pretty impressed with how intelligent and tough she is, she seems to have her shit together despite of what people think.
> ...


Her dad is Billy Ray Cyrus. That probably helped shield her from creeps, despite the Wrecking Ball era. Also would’ve gotten her much better deals during the Hannah Montana era, protecting her from child star syndrome. 

Meanwhile, Billy was buck breaking Lil Nas X, who will also not troon out. He’s a classic chichi man, and I could see him getting in hot water with the troons for calling out troonery as gay erasure. 

I think Taylor Swift could also one day get in trouble with the troons, especially if/when she has kids. She’s not going to go full JK Rowling, but she might say something about all the kids getting surgery and shit. 

I think it has to do with coming out of Tennessee instead of LA because Hayley Williams managed to navigate the mid 2000s emo scene as a teenager without going crazy.


I’d like to put a cheeky $5 on a Dylan Mulvaney detrans arc in 5 years.


----------



## Naes (Dec 10, 2022)

EndOfTheWorld said:


> I was going to suggest Miley Cyrus.  While looking for an appropriate picture I found this (which I thought was a freaky troonish-looking Miley with her father).  Apparently that's Billy Ray's new fiancé "Firerose".
> 
> I still think Miley could troon out.
> 
> ...


Firerose?  bwahahaha!!
Dear Gawd!  they live in freaking Franklin, TN!

Odd tidbit,  my Mom met him at one of his concerts  (hahaha  -the achy breaky heart time- sad but true) One thing I find odd, and I looked this up,  height is at 6" but my Mom said he was really short....  regardless, he looks like crap.

and his younger daughter is a they/them   so that one is up for possible,  wanna be "he man" status.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Dec 10, 2022)

I'd say Little Nick Fuentes but the guy is so closeted he can't even admit that he's gay so publically trooninh might be too much for him, I think he's more the sort to steal womens clothes and cross dress behind closed doors, he probably already does.
Then again he could be one of those faggots thats so closeted they see trooning out as preferable to being openly gay, so maybe.
He certainly has the mannerisms of raging flamer.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Dec 10, 2022)

No Batty Boys in Jamaica said:


> If I was Chelsea Clinton’s child I’d fucking kill myself, on God.


From the shame of having Webb Hubbell as a grandfather?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 10, 2022)

any child actor


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 10, 2022)

Armie Hammer in a desperate attempt to be relevant again.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 10, 2022)

I wouldn’t put it past Anderson Cooper if he were 20 years younger.


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 10, 2022)

Joe Cool said:


> Armie Hammer in a desperate attempt to be relevant again.


His name was vaguely familiar to me so of course I Googled him and ...  








Spoiler: Article












						A Breakdown of Armie Hammer Allegations, Controversies, and Time-share Drama
					

The former actor faces a lawsuit from AmEx over $67,000 in debt.




					www.vulture.com
				







WHAT HAPPENED HERE UPDATED OCT. 28, 2022
A Breakdown of Armie Hammer Allegations, Controversies, and Time-share Drama​A year and a half after Armie Hammer was first accused of sexual misconduct (and possible cannibalism), the disgraced actor is once again making headlines for reportedly losing his wealthy family’s financial support, switching career paths, and taking on a job selling time-shares at a Cayman Islands resort. Why is it getting harder and harder to distinguish real life from _The White Lotus_?

In case you’re a little confused about how we ended up here — or if you made the wise choice to mute Hammer’s name on Twitter ages ago — we compiled a timeline of the allegations against the _Call Me By Your Name _actor, his alleged victims’ statements, and his whereabouts leading up to … a an alleged $67,000 unpaid balance to AmEx.

Divorce From Elizabeth Chambers​*July 10, 2020:* By mid-2020, Armie Hammer has been acting for more than a decade and is best known for playing a rich asshole in _Gossip Girl_, millionaire twins in _The Social Network_, and a tender tan American man in the Oscar-nominated _Call Me By Your Name _— and also that bizarre video of his son sucking on his toes. Then, on July 10, he and his wife of ten years, Elizabeth Chambers, announce their divorce in matching Instagram statements. “Thirteen years as best friends, soulmates, partners and then parents,” Chambers writes. “It has been an incredible journey, but together, we’ve decided to turn the page and move on from our marriage.”

The couple had been quarantining in the Cayman Islands, but after announcing the separation, Hammer reportedly moves back to Los Angeles, according to legal documents obtained by the Blast. Chambers requests  primary physical custody of their two children and reportedly promises that she and the kids will soon return to the States.

*October 7, 2020:* Hammer takes on a new hobby: home renovation. In an interview with Jimmy Kimmel, he mentions moving back to the States and fixing up “an old motel out in the desert” with a friend. “Do you think I had anything else better going on?” he asks Kimmel.

*October 15, 2020:* Hammer’s divorce gets a little murkier. In a court filing, he requests joint custody, arguing that he hasn’t seen his kids since moving back to Los Angeles in July. “When I asked Elizabeth when she was coming home, however, she first told me that the airports were closed. Then I was informed through her attorneys that flights were merely limited but that she and our children would be back in Los Angeles on the first flight in October,” he writes, per _People_. “It is now several weeks into October and they have not returned.”

*November 25, 2020: *Hammer is supposed to return to the Cayman Islands to celebrate Thanksgiving with Chambers and their kids but has issues making it out of the States, a source tells _People_.

*January 1, 2021:* Hammer tweets this. I’m not sure it’s relevant, but it’s definitely foreboding.




The Allegations Begin​*January 12, 2021: *An anonymous woman, @houseofeffie, comes forward on Instagram and claims to have had a four-year-long affair with Hammer, during which she says he sent her graphic and violent texts about cannibalism, rape fantasies, and his desire to drink her blood. She publishes a collection of texts and screenshots she reportedly received from Hammer and also messages that reportedly came from his other exes.
“Women approached me with their affair stories as we talked, overwhelmed with grief, for days and nights without sleeping or eating, with some ending up in the ER,” she writes in one Instagram Story.
*January 13, 2021:* A day later, Hammer voluntarily exits the J. Lo movie _Shotgun Wedding_ and is replaced by Josh Duhamel_. _“I’m not responding to these bullshit claims but in light of the vicious and spurious online attacks against me, I cannot in good conscience now leave my children for 4 months to shoot a film in the Dominican Republic,” he tells _Variety_ in a statement. “Lionsgate is supporting me in this and I’m grateful to them for that.”
*January 14, 2021:* Courtney Vucekovich, an app founder who says she dated Hammer in 2020 from June to October, alleges to “Page Six” that the actor subjected her to emotional abuse, sexually coerced her, and made her feel unsafe.
“He did some things with me that I wasn’t comfortable with. For God knows what reason, he convinced me that these things were OK and he put me in some dangerous situations where I was not OK, where he was heavily drinking, and I wasn’t drinking that way and it scared me. I didn’t feel comfortable,” Vucekovich says. She doesn’t confirm the authenticity of @houseofeffie’s posts, but their claims are similar.
*January 15, 2021:* More screenshots start proliferating online — this time, screenshots from Hammer’s secondary Instagram account, including several photos and videos of women in bondage. (In a few now-resurfaced interviews from the years leading up to 2020, Hammer also discussed his penchant for BDSM.) In one caption, Hammer complains about having to stay in the Cayman Islands because “my ex (for a very good reason) wife is refusing to come back to america with my children.” He continues, “there are a few silver linings. Like f*cking Ms. Cayman again while I’m down there.”
Hammer confirms the account is his own when he’s forced to apologize to this real Miss Cayman and the Miss Cayman Islands Universe Committee. “I would like to clarify that the person in my video, which was stolen from my private Instagram, is not Miss Cayman,” he tells a local publication. “I am genuinely sorry for any confusion my foolish attempt at humor may have caused.” Still no comment on any of the cannibalism stuff, though.
*January 25, 2021:* Paige Lorenze, a 24-year-old ex-girlfriend of Hammer’s who reportedly dated him for four months in 2020, corroborates his exes’ stories. Lorenze tells “Page Six” that Hammer allegedly branded and bruised her, sexually coerced her, and took graphic photos of her without her consent. “I have gotten a DM saying Armie had sent me photos of me tied up that I didn’t know about. I didn’t even know the photos existed or what they look like,” Lorenze says. “He would talk about it like a traditional BDSM relationship, but it wasn’t. This was way outside and beyond that.”
One of Hammer’s lawyers denies the allegations, saying that “any interactions with this person” were “completely consensual.”
*January 28, 2021:* Hammer exits another project — this time, Paramount+’s _Godfather_ spinoff,_ The Offer_.
*February 1, 2021:* In an Instagram post, Chambers writes that she supports all victims of assault and abuse and asks for “kindness and respect” as she focuses on her priorities, including her children and her career. “I didn’t realize how much I didn’t know,” she writes.
*February 3, 2021: *The Los Angeles Police Department begins investigating Hammer — although this won’t be revealed until a little later. “We can confirm that Armie Hammer is the main suspect in an alleged sexual assault investigation that was initiated Feb. 3 of this year,” an LAPD spokesperson would tell _Variety_ in March 2021.
Hammer Leaves More Projects and Checks Into Rehab​*February 7, 2021: *Hammer’s talent agency, WME, drops him.
*March 11, 2021:*_ Vanity Fair_ publishes a bizarre bombshell article on the Hammer family, outlining Hammer’s upbringing in the Cayman Islands and revealing multiple disturbing details about his relatives. His grandfather, for instance, allegedly “killed a man inside his Los Angeles home over a gambling debt and supposed advances on his wife.” Yikes.
*March 18, 2021:* At a press conference with women’s-rights attorney Gloria Allred, a woman named Effie — possibly the same woman behind the @houseofeffie account, although Allred doesn’t confirm this — comes forward and alleges that Hammer violently raped her “over the course of four hours” in April 2017. “I thought that he was going to kill me,” Effie says. Hammer’s lawyer, Andrew Brettler, says their relationship was “completely consensual.”
*March 29, 2021: *Hammer is dropped from yet another project, _The Million Dollar Spy_.
*April 2, 2021: *… And he exits the cast of the Broadway show _The Minutes_.
*May 31, 2021:* At the very end of May, Hammer reportedly leaves the Cayman Islands and checks into a treatment facility in Florida for “drug, alcohol, and sex issues,” multiple sources tell _Vanity Fair__._ The insiders add that Chambers accompanied him to the airport and fully supports his decision to focus on his recovery.
The Whole Caymans Time-share Thing​*July 14, 2022: *After a relatively quiet year, Hammer’s name pops up once again when several Twitter users, including the writer Muna Mire, claim he’s working as a concierge at a Cayman Islands resort. There are some receipts, too, including photos of what appear to be Hammer in uniform and a flyer that promises “your personal concierge,” Armie Hammer, will “help you get the very best from your vacation.” The hotel in question tells _Variety_ that Hammer doesn’t work there, but multiple sources argue otherwise.
“He is working at the resort and selling timeshares. He is working at a cubicle,” one insider tells _Variety_. “The reality is he’s totally broke, and is trying to fill the days and earn money to support his family.” The source, who asked to remain anonymous, says he’s been working on the island to be near his children, who are still living in the Caymans with Chambers.
Another source, also anonymous, tells _People_ that he is working at the resort “because he needs the money” and “his dad won’t help him anymore and he’s been cut off, so he got to work.”
What do Hammer’s reps have to say about any of this? In a statement to _People_, Brettler says that he “doesn’t know anything about” Hammer’s alleged gig but argues that if he _is_ working at a hotel, “I think it’s shitty that the media seems to be shaming him for having a ‘normal job.’” He _does_ confirm that the flyer is fake, though.


*July 19, 2022: *Hammer is spotted in L.A. with Chambers and his kids. According to “Page Six,” he’s been staying at Robert Downey, Jr.’s house for several weeks, a claim that could effectively negate the whole hotel-job theory. More soon, I’m sure.

*September 2, 2022: *Discovery+ released a three-part docu-series _House of Hammer_ that detailed Hammer’s relationships and family dynasty. The series interviewed two of Hammer’s former girlfriends, Courtney Vucekovich and Julia Morrison, and members of the Hammer household. The first episode focuses on Hammer’s romantic relationships and how they escalated through love bombing and manipulation. The second episode discusses Armand Hammer’s legacy and how the generational trauma affected the entire family. Lastly, the final episode attempts to bring some closure by uniting Vucekovich and Armie’s aunt Casey to discuss their experiences with the Hammer family. Major revelations include threatening notes allegedly left by Hammer in a victim’s car, accusations of wrongdoing from former employees, and the Hammer clan’s attempt to silence Casey.

*September 4, 2022:* One of Hammer’s first accusers, Effie, tells the Los Angeles_ Times_ that she refused to participate in the _House of Hammer_ docu-series and found the production to be exploitative. “It is extremely inappropriate of you to exploit such a tragic, vulnerable time in many people’s lives with no regard whatsoever for our healing process and privacy,” she explains. Effie, who declined to share her last name citing concerns about harassment, launched the ongoing LAPD investigation after sharing her claims on her Instagram story in early 2021. At present, she is the only woman to publicly allege that Hammer raped her. Though she did not participate in the series, her claims appear throughout via Instagram screenshots and a clip of the 2021 press conference where she alleges, in tears, that Hammer raped her in April 2017. “The way they’ve been exploiting my trauma is disgusting,” she says. “When I keep screaming ‘no’ and they keep going, saying they don’t need my permission, they remind me of Armie.”

Elli Hakami and Julian Hobbs, the duo who began working on the show soon after the LAPD began investigating the actor, say that they did not interview Effie because they wanted to allow her case to play out and not get involved in an active investigation. They argue that they include Effie’s screenshots and videos because it’s “critically important” to the story and the timeline of events as the “match that lit the fire.” “We feel we actually have an obligation to tell the stories,” they tell the L.A. _Times_. “If you were to stop making films because someone said they didn’t want a film being made, you would never make a film. The reality is not everyone gets onboard films.”

*September 7, 2022: *The docuseries faces criticism after they use an image of an alleged bite mark onscreen. Accuser Courtney Vucekovich details her interactions with Hammer over a photo of what she claims to be a mark obtained during sexual acts — which include BDSM and biting. “I think Armie took that picture,” Vucekovich says over the image. “He bites really hard. And he tells you to wear them like a badge of honor, almost like he convinced me I’m lucky to have it.” Viewers began to question the veracity of the image when some noticed that the mark resembles a picture of a bite tattoo found on Pinterest. Following the speculation over the image’s authenticity, Discovery + replaced it with another photo provided by Vucekovich. “We take seriously the responsibility of representing victims’ stories,” a rep for Talos Films, the production company behind the series, told _People_ on September 6. “When new information came forward about this series we immediately began investigating it and will make any appropriate changes as quickly as possible.” Vulture has reached out to _House of Hammer _reps for comment.

In response to the bite-mark snafu, Vucekovich explains that the photo mistakenly ended up in the docuseries because it was archived in her text thread with the _Call Me By Your Name _actor. “When you are love-bombed, you receive multiple images in rapid succession,” she tells _People_. “During my time with Armie, I received numerous messages, including countless images and videos. The bite mark shown was a photo sent by Armie within our archived text thread and over a year later, I believed it to have been a photo of me given that I have dozens of photos depicting his abuse on my body.” Andrew Brettler, a lawyer for Hammer, denies all allegations of misconduct and maintains that the actor’s relationships were “completely consensual, discussed and agreed upon in advance, and mutually participatory,” per a September 4 statement to _Vanity Fair_.

October 26, 2022: Hammer needs to put some serious alleged work in at the alleged time-share job, because American Express says he owes over $60 grand. _People_ reports that the credit-card company is suing Hammer for $66,935.07 of unpaid “purchases, balance transfers, and/or cash advances” on his account. He opened the account in 2011. According to TMZ, the account with the almost $67,000 unpaid statement was co-owned with Elizabeth Chambers, and that “it’ll be resolved as they iron out the final details of the divorce.”



Spoiler: ARCHIVE






			https://archive.vn/fUdE6
		





Edit; trying to archive article, currently mobilefag


----------



## OttoWest (Dec 10, 2022)

Hammer is 6’5”. No hiding that. He’s also a freak but most of the allegation were brought on by spurned side pieces pissed that he treated them as disposable and were seeking revenge.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Dec 10, 2022)

I also wish Jordan Peterson trooned out. He's running out of ideas how to stay relevant and he doesnt seem to be in good mental shape so it would make sense.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Dec 13, 2022)

batteredpancakes said:


> I do wonder if Lee Pace might transition.


Aww. I discovered him in _Halt and Catch Fire_ and was a fan ever since. Just be gay bro.



batteredpancakes said:


> Oh and I don't think anyone's mentioned Sam Smith yet?


Funny you should mention that...



This popped up on my TL (can't be arsed to archive). Smith is giving Lizzo energy, whereas Styles is channeling Bowie.



D_Tractor said:


> Alia Shawkat (Maebe from Arrested Development)


Another actor I like(d). Though, when I saw her in the _Arrested Development_ reboot, I was like "Here we go nigga..."



The Decimator said:


> RuPaul has spent most of his adult life dressing as a chick, why not go all the way and troon out?


He likes bussy and throwing it back too much. He strikes me as someone who appreciates women, but doesn't want to literally become one.


Finally... As far as my prediction: I'm surprised (and glad) no one has mentioned Adam Sessler!

This dude is a raging leftie (which, by virtue, means he's an ally) and is terminally addicted to (and sperging out on) Twitter. Two of the top prerequisites.


----------



## Troon Me Loose (Dec 16, 2022)

I predict J Kenji Lopez-Alt. He's growing his hair out and the former James Alt already likes changing his name to check off diversity boxes.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 17, 2022)

Elysian said:


> Tbh she‘s not that old and a lot of teenagers go through that phase of being really uncomfortable with femininity because of people sexualising them, and come out of the other end of that without trooning out. Especially someone like Billie who became famous at like 14, she wore baggy clothes for years to avoid creeps leering over her. I remember when the paparazzi managed to snap a candid photo of her in a tank top and half the internet was coomposting about it which was really gross.
> 
> From the last sentence of that quote it sounds like she’s working her way through it just fine -  in the article she does say she “finds power in femininity“ as well, and she seems more comfortable in form fitting clothing now that she isn’t literally a child anymore. To me it sounds like the musings of someone discovering that it’s okay to be female and have more masculine personality traits/interests/fashion sense, but given how zoomers think about gender these days I could maybe see her coming out as non binary because she likes displaying traits from both sides of the gender binary. It would give her woke points without any pressure to actually change her appearance in any way or medically mutilate herself like Ellen Page.


Yeah I know exactly where she's coming from, I felt pretty similar as a teen. Pubescent female children will get openly perved on by pedos, and plenty of kids are very uncomfortable with it. Unfortunately it is a huge factor with girls trooning out, since girls mistake their completely normal and justified discomfort w/being sexualized by pedos for gender dysphoria.


RussianBlonde said:


> In that photo she looks like a bloated corpse that spent a week or two at the bottom of the Hudson river. I think this is why she was staying covered up and why people were bragging when she finally got photographed without her XXXL hoodie on.  Doubt it had anything to do with people being sexually creepy.


People were absolutely being creepy. People openly creeping on underage female pop stars has been happening for ages. See also: how Britney Spears was treated as a teen (treatment her parents were perfectly happy to pander to). 

Even if you aren't a pop star, most women first started experiencing catcalling and other sexual harassment as children. I feel like it begins as soon as you start sprouting boobs (extra fun if you're still in elementary school when that starts). 

The fact that most kids trooning out are pubescent girls isn't surprising, as someone who's been a pubescent girl.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 17, 2022)

Troon Me Loose said:


> I predict J Kenji Lopez-Alt. He's growing his hair out and the former James Alt already likes changing his name to check off diversity boxes.


I like some of this guy's recipes and cooking suggestions. He channeled his, eh, tendence to anal precision to a good cause. I can't say I wouldn't be a little sad...
Another factor this troonout could be real is that he is hapa with an Asian mom and one of those meek nerdy white American dads his mom probably ruled over. A very dangerous combination for mental illnesses and many complexes generally.


----------



## S@credC (Dec 19, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Dave Bautista
> *Chris Evans*
> Miley Cyrus


Me being petty bringing this up-


----------



## aquariumwater (Dec 19, 2022)

Troon Me Loose said:


> I predict J Kenji Lopez-Alt. He's growing his hair out and the former James Alt already likes changing his name to check off diversity boxes.


This is a great guess- he even has a tranny affirming signoff slogan at the end of every video!


----------



## Antwerp Avenue (Dec 21, 2022)

Kid Cudi for sure. That dude has all the criteria, he's already a fag, he's a hypocrite, he's sensitive, he's addicted to social media, its a miracle he hasn't gone all the way already.
And don't you forget these.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 21, 2022)

Antwerp Avenue said:


> Kid Cudi for sure. That dude has all the criteria, he's already a fag, he's a hypocrite, he's sensitive, he's addicted to social media, its a miracle he hasn't gone all the way already.
> And don't you forget these.
> View attachment 4124538View attachment 4124541


You might be right, I don't know, but it's also a rite of passage of sorts for black men in showbiz, gay, straight or whatever, to dress up as a woman in front of millions. 
The reason why, I can speculate, but I can't say for sure.



aquariumwater said:


> This is a great guess- he even has a tranny affirming signoff slogan at the end of every video!



You made me remember it, it was so cringe that I tried to forget it, especially coming from a grown-ass professional chef. At this point I'm more certain of the troonout than not. The question is then, will he have a brief transitional 'nonbinary pal' phase, or go straight to being a 'woman'? I'm going for 'woman'.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Dec 21, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> You might be right, I don't know, but it's also a rite of passage of sorts for black men in showbiz, gay, straight or whatever, to dress up as a woman in front of millions.
> The reason why, I can speculate, but I can't say for sure.


Dave Chappelle talked about it to Oprah back in 2006:


----------



## Pastor Martin Ssempa (Dec 21, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> You might be right, I don't know, but it's also a rite of passage of sorts for black men in showbiz, gay, straight or whatever, to dress up as a woman in front of millions.
> The reason why, I can speculate, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## papaya (Dec 21, 2022)

Not a real celebrity but the latest Thomas Game Docs video gave me a bad vibe. Dude never used to show his face in videos and now he's doing it a lot. His greasy hair is getting long and it looks like he did a bad job trying to curl it or something. Also as a Nintendo video game discusser I have to imagine his social circle is like 40% hentaisick AGPs to begin with. I really hope I'm wrong.











						What's the LEAST popular Pokémon game?
					

There are many Pokémon games, split into 9 generations. But which generation is the most popular? And which one is the least popular? Well, to find out the a...




					youtu.be


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 21, 2022)

papaya said:


> it looks like he did a bad job trying to curl it or something


Might just be his hair. I've met a couple guys who have hair that just does that when it's grown long.


----------



## Bunjo (Dec 22, 2022)

If hitler was born today he would troon out  100%


----------



## The Best of Me (Dec 22, 2022)

Not really a celebrity but a celebrity-adjacent: Artist Matt Copson, currently the boyfriend of Caroline Polachek

Here's Copson and Polachek compared:



 



I've got a bad feeling about this....





Spoiler: Just a totally unrelated picture that's totally not what you're already picturing


----------



## high and tired (Dec 22, 2022)

Yungblud








Doesn’t help he looks stinky


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Dec 22, 2022)

6 pages and noone said Null?

Null will troon out. After years and decades of basement dwelling, despair and solitude he will finally understand that all his hatemongering originates from him simply being born in the wrong body and not accepting his true self. Null is fat and I will not have sex with him so he has already man boobs.

And he will see the benefits that come with being a troon, a member of a protected class, which will provide a troon shield for Kiwifarms which is neat.


----------



## Det. Frank Washington Esq (Dec 22, 2022)

Pastor Martin Ssempa said:


> View attachment 4125576


Not gay but... he look like his bussy fire.


----------



## gobble-gobble (Dec 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Armie Sperg



Slight derail: That timeline was a ride!  I didn't know much of that, but I never understood why the vore accusations took off.  These women absolutely knew what they signed up for: handsome married heir to a massive fortune and famous actor who wants to do weird and kinky shit with random hos.  It wasn't like he was doing diaper play.  Anyway, I expect he'll be fine if he lays low for a couple years and comes back in a good funny/charming buddy role. 

Also, and I can't believe I'm writing this, women really need to start facing consequences for spouting wild accusations after making terrible fucking choices.  OF COURSE the 6'5 stranger was terrifying during BDSM--he doesn't give a shit about you.  Public shame should come back as an option.





Antwerp Avenue said:


> Kid Cudi


I forgot about him! He's had a couple major bouts of depression and crippling anxiety, too.  He's a prime candidate for an opportunistic therapist to "encourage" identity exploration.  If the trans house of cards doesn't fall apart in the next couple of years, he might troon when he cycles down again.  Good catch. 

That's actually why I think Jaden Smith won't go for it: he's weird and wears skirts, but he seems completely content and self-confident in his own bizarre behavior.  Why would he lower himself from his higher plane of existence to embrace human norms?

My guesses:

Brittney Griner - I'm pretty sure she has an Adam's apple already, but she's a very tall butch lesbian with consistent personal life issues.  According to her ex, BG wanted to be known as "Dad" to their kid. 

Damian Hurley, Elizabeth Hurley's son.


----------



## Troon Me Loose (Dec 23, 2022)

Troony Kong said:


> You made me remember it, it was so cringe that I tried to forget it, especially coming from a grown-ass professional chef. At this point I'm more certain of the troonout than not. The question is then, will he have a brief transitional 'nonbinary pal' phase, or go straight to being a 'woman'? I'm going for 'woman'.



Kenji has starting wearing multicoloured nail polish, which looks fuckin' ridiculous on a 40 something dude.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 23, 2022)

gobble-gobble said:


> My guesses:
> 
> Brittney Griner - I'm pretty sure she has an Adam's apple already, but she's a very tall butch lesbian with consistent personal life issues.  According to her ex, BG wanted to be known as "Dad" to their kid.


This is an interesting one. You see, I don't think Griner is actually a woman. I think Griner is actually one of those 0.0001% of males with Disorders of Sexual Development (wrongly called intersex). He likely was born with what looked like female genitalia (or close enough) but internal testes. No bio female can have a female puberty that is compatible with Griner's height plus wing span, hand size, voice (lower than many men in fact), shoulders, absolutely no breasts...anything but the face. Griner's face can pass as boyishly androgynous, but as soon as you hear him talk or see a full-body picture, the brain automatically registers him as male. This is why in the news they mostly show Griner with close up face shots and no voice.
This is another Semenya case (another male with DSD) that was marketed as elite female athlete. I'm way more lenient than with troon athletes in these cases because no one actually chooses to have DSD, and they tend to have to deal with public and private issues they did not ask for. 
But it is still not fair to other WNBA players.


gobble-gobble said:


> Damian Hurley, Elizabeth Hurley's son.
> 
> View attachment 4133187


Which one of these botoxed Olsen Twins from Hell is the mom and  which one is the teen boy? Argh



Troon Me Loose said:


> Kenji has starting wearing multicoloured nail polish, which looks fuckin' ridiculous on a 40 something dude.


 Another very bad, very sussy sign for trooning out, especially if he uses the troon flag colors or other genderspecial-coded colors.
He was a MiT alumnus, so it only figures.


----------



## Narwhal (Dec 23, 2022)

high and tired said:


> YungbludView attachment 4131753
> View attachment 4131786
> View attachment 4131798
> Doesn’t help he looks stinky


Yungblud disgusts me on such a visceral level that I cannot even put it into words. I don't think he'll troon out per se but it wouldn't surprise me if he'd pull a Pete Burns or a Genesis P-Orridge.


----------



## sheepworldvizor (Dec 23, 2022)

I'll make a prediction, this Bella Ramsey chick follows the Ellen Page trajectory.



			https://www.instagram.com/bellaramsey/?hl=en


----------



## Aunt Carol (Dec 23, 2022)

Speculation more than prediction, but I've been wondering if Penn Jillette is going to pull an Izzard.

Long hair, nail polish, kink enjoyer and he's always been quick to wear lipstick or heels for a photo.  Back in the day, he'd say something about having a healthily androgynous mindset, or that it was cheaper to put on lipstick for a close-up photo of tying a cherry stem than to pay for rights from Sherilyn Fenn.

But now he's an aging low-level celebrity vocally supportive of his daughter trooning out.  Mr. Euphoric Libertarian is bafflingly oblivious to how the trans talking points fit with a new, state-sponsored religion.  

I could see him at least laying claim to nonbinary.


----------



## Tren Shapiro (Dec 23, 2022)

Bunjo said:


> If hitler was born today he would troon out  100%


I'm not gonna say what race the doctor performing primitive sex change operations in 1930's Germany was... It was a Jewish doctor. 
Why would you say such a mean thing about Hitler-senpai? Nobody did more to fight against the troon menace than him.


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Dec 23, 2022)

Ralpha Female 2023 baby


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Jan 3, 2023)

Dambusters' Dog II said:


> Dave Chappelle talked about it to Oprah back in 2006:


I just realised that the video is blocked in certain countries, so here is an archive of the relevant clip:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## supremeautismo (Jan 4, 2023)

The second Game Grumps is no longer viable, Egoraptor will go full EgoFAPtor and become the dress-go-spinny lady he’s been crying about for 10+ years.

Trannies say he’s an egg, troon haters say he’s a tranny.  You love to see it.


----------



## batteredpancakes (Jan 4, 2023)

high and tired said:


> YungbludView attachment 4131753
> View attachment 4131786
> View attachment 4131798
> Doesn’t help he looks stinky


If he wanted to troon out he would've done so already.


----------



## FuckedOffToff (Jan 4, 2023)

Det. Frank Washington Esq said:


> Funny you should mention that...
> 
> View attachment 4063875View attachment 4063878View attachment 4063881
> 
> This popped up on my TL (can't be arsed to archive). Smith is giving Lizzo energy, whereas Styles is channeling Bowie.


Late and gay, but couldn't let this pass by without mentioning that Sam Smith seems to be less like Lizzo, and more  channelling another British pop icon, one soon due for release from prison, the Leader of the Gang himself, Gary Glitter:


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jan 7, 2023)

Billy Joe from Green Day.

Edit: I am a month late on this one.


----------



## sheepworldvizor (Yesterday at 4:28 PM)

sheepworldvizor said:


> I'll make a prediction, this Bella Ramsey chick follows the Ellen Page trajectory.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/bellaramsey/?hl=en












						The Last of Us star Bella Ramsey, 19, reveals she is gender-fluid
					

The Last of Us star Bella Ramsey has revealed she is gender-fluid.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				











						The Last of Us star Bella Ramsey, 19, reveals she is gender-fluid | D…
					

archived 13 Jan 2023 20:52:43 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## weirdwound (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

I only predict Ellen Page will get more and more depressed then poof 



Spoiler



41%


----------



## supremeautismo (Yesterday at 5:01 PM)

sheepworldvizor said:


> The Last of Us star Bella Ramsey, 19, reveals she is gender-fluid
> 
> 
> The Last of Us star Bella Ramsey has revealed she is gender-fluid.
> ...



All it takes is to be a homely girl to troon out.   The sexism _rocks. _


----------

